# Ok, is this a good deal? Ariens Deluxe 30



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I got an option on a 2013 or so Ariens Deluxe 30. Just wondering if I should snap it up, or if it is known to have issues.

It is in great condition (near new), is model #921013, has the 342cc Briggs engine (I believe they were still made in the USA for that model year), has heated grips, 30" width, 21" height.

Now I know very little about Ariens machines, but I do believe it has a lockable diff in it for the wheels? How hard are they to steer and maneuver?

I am coming from the MTD world with it's awesome EZ-Steer technology with the dual finger triggers to unlock each wheel independently.

Anything to be concerned about engine-wise? (I take it they are great engines? It is a Polar Force Briggs)

I think they are 14" impeller and augers, right? I do believe it has the iron gearcase as well.

Here is the kicker... it is almost stupid to pass up at $300ish, regardless of what I know of them.

I was just looking for some feedback as to if that is a good machine and engine.

Thanks for any and all feedback.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For $300? Buy it. Then you can confirm that it's a good machine. And if it's not to your liking, you can almost definitely sell it for more than $300. At least around here, it would sell for quite a bit more than $300, especially in good condition. 

I don't have a Deluxe, sorry, so I can't offer specific feedback.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

He11 yeah!! I'd feel guilty if I were you..... ;>p


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

That is a steal of a deal. If you don't want it, let me know where it is so I can buy it. You could easily get $800-850 for it if it is in good clean condition.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys...

As it turns out the guy was just trying to get multiple people interested so he could get them to make bigger and bigger offers.

I don't play games and bowed out of the bidding... Luckily I didn't drive the two hours first to get there... I do believe someone would have gotten a beating for messing around like that...


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh well.... I thought it sounded funny but ya gotta check on it just in case. Glad you found out before you made the trip!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Bummer. I'm glad you didn't play the seller's game, at least. That sort of thing bothers me. You listed it at a price, either sell it for that, or take the ad down and post it correctly.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

2013 Ariens 30" for $300 anyone even asking should be considered "challenged". Throw the money at them and load that baby up.


----------



## sodbuster (Feb 24, 2016)

Sometimes it's actually worth taking the 2 hour drive when you've got cash in hand.It's one thing fishing for buyers online or over the phone,it's another when the buyer actually shows up with cash.

That's how I stole my 3 year old Pro Track 28" the other week for $750.
Guy was asking $1400 with the knowledge it needed a friction disc and fielding offers.
I was the only one that actually showed up.

Got it home and for $55 replaced the traction cable, disc and frozen bearing that caused the problem in the first place and in 20 minutes now have a machine I CAN actually sell for $1500.


----------

